# T-post Spacing



## Farmerdad (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi,

I need to put up a new pen for my incoming buck.  I was thinking of using hog panels with t-posts.  Question is how far apart (or close together) do I need to put the posts?  Is there anything else I should consider? Will hog panels with t-posts be sufficient?

D


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2021)

Hog panels aren't very tall, what breed is your buck? I think you said pygmy, if so, he probably can't jump out. Maybe. Never had goats so not a good judge of how high they can jump. LOL I use cow panels and find that one on each end and one in the middle is sufficient.


----------



## Farmerdad (Mar 20, 2021)

Nigerian dwarves so not quite pigmy.  I'm mostly concerned about weight/ pressure. A goat will lay his entire body weight and then some against the fence "scratching an itch."  Personnaly, I think they paid to demolish fencing but they keep swearing its just an itch.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2021)

My hair sheep love to rub on fences too. And trees. And truck bumpers. And the slide on the granddaughters swing set. LOL 

Ok put a T-post on each end and spaced evenly, 2 in the middle. That should be fine.


----------



## Farmerdad (Mar 21, 2021)

Oh, I linked the wrong panels. The panels I'm looking at are just over 4 feet. https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/feedlot-panel-combo-16-ft-l-x-52-in-h

I also want disbudded goats so that there is less chance (I hope) of head stuckage.  Most of the time people linked stuck with horns it seems.


----------



## caprines.n.me (Mar 22, 2021)

Head stuckage is definitely a thing with horned goats.  If you want to keep your goats from rubbing on the fence ya might consider running a hotwire.  It takes all the fun out of fence rubbing for the goat.


----------

